# Adrianna



## Conrad (Sep 5, 2010)

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome series. There's no glaring technical details and all the exposures look right on. Very nice.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the first 3 have some kind of color issue. The indoor ones are AMAZING, very sharp focused and the composition is wonderful


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 8, 2010)

It's lovely, but I really don't like her makeup.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2010)

The poses in #s 1 and 2 look awkward and un-natural to me.  The last three, in particular #6 are very well done.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 8, 2010)

Every once in awhile you come across very nice pictures of a very nice looking person. This is one of those times.

2 and 3 maybe improve on the pose a little (less exagerated).

Her makeup is fine and complements the color in her bathing suit, IMO. It also brings out her pretty eyes against her light skin and hair. Nicely done. Love 6 and 7. I like the lighting- single catchlight in the eye in the closeups- shadows are just right although maybe her left eye is a tad dark in #6 (but I'm not convinced of that yet).

Very, very nice job overall.


----------



## Bram (Sep 8, 2010)

Woah. She is gorgeous! Clear skin, just amazing.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice job!  Love your work!


----------



## Stephen.C (Sep 9, 2010)

4 and 7 are my favorites. 
You did a great job on this set! 
Shes very stunning and you did a great job working with her beauty and even enhancing it with the make up!
Pro.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2010)

Bram said:


> Woah. She is gorgeous! Clear skin, just amazing.



Photoshop with the clear skin for sure.  Beautiful lady!


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 9, 2010)

I am not going to say the 1st thing that came into my mind, because its dirty lol. 

These are very nice, I especially like 5, 6, and 7. :thumbup:

She does seem to have too much makeup on, I will admit that I know very little about makeup though...


----------



## mmartin (Sep 9, 2010)

7 is awesome!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 9, 2010)

7 is win for me.
nicely done.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Such kind words! I really do hope we get to work together again. She was just amazing.


----------



## The Empress (Oct 24, 2010)

She is beautiful! The shots are amazing. My only thing is that she has the same facial expression in every picture.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 25, 2010)

tirediron said:


> The poses in #s 1 and 2 look awkward and un-natural to me.



I agree, #1 and #2 poses look weird, especially #1, I've never seen someone stand up like that 

I do really like the others though, good set of photos overall


----------



## Conrad (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

Regarding the awkward poses. That's pretty much how fashion is, it's not structured, not the norm. But I could understand why it would look strange.


----------



## agustinnn (Oct 30, 2010)

Amazing quality, I love how nitid and sharp it looks! You did a fantastic job. What I don't like is the girl modeling, she is pretty but gives the typical poses, nothing original or wow-ing. And..I like the make-up, haha.


----------



## Chellie (Oct 31, 2010)

Love number 7!


----------



## rocdoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I like all of them, especially the studio shots. The first one would be an exception - she looks uncomfortable and unnatural there.


----------



## roksi (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shots and fantastic model! 
----------------- 
Photography by Roksandic.net


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome series. The outdoor shots look a bit too posed and awkward. Especially number one but overall I love the set. Very lovely.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 1, 2010)

Your processing is just fabulous.Nothing overboard in the skin editing, thank you! Great lighting.


----------



## dcketcham (Nov 2, 2010)

last one is perfect


----------



## dalcubierre (Nov 2, 2010)

The model is gorgeous... I just recomend work the number 5 in the tummy area...


----------



## WrenPhoto (Nov 4, 2010)

Ditto the good comments plus a few more. I like number one. It could have been awkward but comes off nicely balanced because of the composition. 

I would agree with The Empress however on varying facial expressions.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice shots.  Photo number 1, for such a high fashion intense pose, it needs much brighter lighting on the model.  As for the studio shots, they look great except the editing on her skin.  Too blurry in my opinion but a lot of people enjoy that look.  I'd also darken a bit around her eyes or add eyelashes.


----------

